# Front page UNC center for Funtional GI and motility disorders.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is an excellent article on the front page of the Unversity of North Carolina's center for Funtional GI and Motility disorders, the top IBS research center on IBS on the effective use in using Hypnosis on Gastrointestinal problems, specifically IBS. I highly recommend this publication anyway and its free. You can get it online here. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/mailsub.htm For everyone doing hypnosis it is a great read on the subject. For those interested and not sure why hypnosis would help IBS, I highy recommend reading it for the information on why it is effective in so many ways to treat IBS. I am gonna ask the center to put it on the website for people to view online.A quote from it. "The general conclusions from most of these studies(over fifteen years of scientific research) are that hypnosis seems to improve the symptoms of eighty percent or more of all treated patients who have well defined "classic" IBS problems, especially if they do not have complicating factors such as psychiatric disorders. The improvement is in many cases maintained at least a year after treatment. What is particularly remarkable is that this high rate of positive treatment response is seen even in studies where the participating patients all have failed to improve from regular medical care." It also goes on to talk about helping nausea, bloating,transit time, gastric secretion IBD, ulcers etc... An excellent article with a lot of informative information.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for sharing this Eric...I haven't received my copy of Digest yet..hopefully I will get it tomorrow! This is a very promising and encouraging article!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn, wait till you read it.







It is an excellent article.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

